# Bulk Couplers



## jkieffer1957 (Aug 4, 2014)

Greetings, I have been itching to get back into my N scale railroading. I recently went into the attic and pulled the box containing my Engines and Rolling Stock that I had collected as a child. Of course the engines are long overdue for maintenance and way outdated to todays standards. So I will probably replace them with DCC models. However my rolling stock is fine. Unfortunately all the units have Rapido couplers. I want to convert over to KaDee or style like that. I have over sixty pieces of rolling stock so I am looking at 120 trucks. I think short or medium couplers will meet my needs. Does anyone know of place where I can do a bulk purchase for that number of trucks?

Thanks in advance for any information you can provide me.

Regards
Jim Kieffer
Greenville NC


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I googled "N scale model train trucks" and got a bunch of links. One of them is this, which is packages of 10 trucks (scroll to the bottom of the page):
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Sc...tm?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=1474&show=30&page=4

There are a lot of places out there that sell them but the package of 10 is the largest "bulk" that I've seen.

I'm facing the same problem...need lots of them. With my budget, it's going to happen over time!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Micro Trains trucks are in packs of 20 -- ten pairs, as on the package. I thought that was how they came, ten pairs, capable of changing out 10 cars. I have used them, and they make it fairly easy.


----------

